# Table Leg



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking to source some kind of rise & fall (telescopic type) table leg. Bit like the Fiamma Idea but one that can be lowered and raised as required.

Anyone know where I can source such a thing?

We are replacing our Frankia standard table as it is too awkward and bulky. So looking to make our own bespoke table or source one and fit it to a leg.

™


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Have a look from p98

http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_c...ctions/94-100_CAK_2010_Furniture_Fittings.pdf

Mark


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Leg*



Zuma said:


> Have a look from p98
> 
> http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_c...ctions/94-100_CAK_2010_Furniture_Fittings.pdf
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark, had just come across those.

Manual £122
Gas Strut £342!

Might have to have a re-think

™


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Got one on the boat for the saloon dining table but the leg drops through the floor down into the fuel and water tank space!

If the leg collapses, where will it go?

Peter


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried Camperlands at Northenden(M/c) ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camperlands*



dodger148 said:


> Have you tried Camperlands at Northenden(M/c) ?


Yeah, thanks know one of the owners who aint too helpfull.

The leg collapses inside each collumn Johncross!

™


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We found exactly the same problem with our Frankia. I ended up buying a piece of light oak that our local wood merchant joined, cut, and bevelled to the size I wanted. The legs I made from standard motorhome fold down table legs (the ladder type). One leg had to be shortened and made to telescope into itself to allow the legs to fold up under the shorter table length.

It was much easier to do than it sounds, looks good and if we want the full use of the lounge area it can be folded up and stowed. One thing is for sure, it's much better than the standard monstrosity.

Ron


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*kenobi*



ob1 said:


> We found exactly the same problem with our Frankia. I ended up buying a piece of light oak that our local wood merchant joined, cut, and bevelled to the size I wanted. The legs I made from standard motorhome fold down table legs (the ladder type). One leg had to be shortened and made to telescope into itself to allow the legs to fold up under the shorter table length.
> 
> It was much easier to do than it sounds, looks good and if we want the full use of the lounge area it can be folded up and stowed. One thing is for sure, it's much better than the standard monstrosity.
> 
> Ron


Ob1, was considering a self build top from oak too!

Do you have any pictures/photos?

™


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Teembob - Have sent you a PM.

Ron


----------

